# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Curso: Producción de Cuyes (16/02/2009)

## Bruno Cillóniz

*1.PRESENTACIÓN*
El cuy es un mamífero, herbívoro originario de la zona andina, conquistó al mundo por su mansedumbre y su capacidad de actuar como un animal experimental.  
En el Perú y en los países andinos su carne es tradicionalmente consumido por su calidad y exquisitez.   
Su crianza constituye un gran aporte en la nutrición de la familia y representa además un recurso económico al vender los excedentes. 
El cuy es una especie precoz, prolífica, de ciclos reproductivos cortos y de fácil manejo. Para aprovechar estas ventajas hay que tener conocimientos básicos fundamentalmente sobre el manejo de la etapa reproductiva. Con ello se mejora la fertilidad, la prolificidad y la sobrevivencia de las crías. 
El manejo tecnificado de la crianza familiar de cuyes ha permitido generar microempresas, las mismas que han ido creciendo de acuerdo a la disponibilidad de recursos forrajeros y al manejo intensivo de la crianza. El uso de tecnología implica la utilización de cuyes mejorados de la raza Perú, Andina la cual ha sido desarrollada en el INIA por su precocidad y prolificidad respectivamente.     *2. LUGAR Y FECHA*
Lunes 16 de Febrero, en las instalaciones del Instituto Nacional de Innovación Agraria. (Av. La Molina Nro. 1981. La Molina)   *3. DURACIÓN* 
08:30 a.m. a 05:00 p.m.   *4. PROGRAMA*
El programa se puede consultar en el siguiente enlace (Programa)   *5. INVERSIÓN* 
La Inversión para el curso es de S/.80.00 (OCHENTA NUEVOS SOLES). El Costo Incluye: 
- Un Certificado de Participación. 
- Separatas sobre el Curso de Producción de Cuyes. 
- 1 CD. 
- Refrigerio y Almuerzo.   *6. VACANTES LIMITADAS*
80 Personas (No más).  *7. INSCRIPCIONES*  Para los Residentes en Lima:
En el INIA (Av. La Molina Nro 1981. La Molina (Frente a la Segunda Puerta de la Universidad Nacional Agraria)) en las oficinas del PNI de Animales Menores.  
También, depositando al Banco de la Nación Cta. Cte. Nº 0000-282510 (INGRESOS PROPIOS-INIA), luego faxear la boleta del depósito al Telefax Nº 3492600 Anexo 242 para separar la vacante (Si no se confirma la recepción del fax, no se considera como inscrito).   Para los Residentes en Provincia: 
Depositando al Banco de la Nación Cta. Cte. Nº 0000-282510 (INGRESOS PROPIOS-INIA), luego faxear la boleta del depósito al Telefax Nº 3492600 Anexo 242 para separar la vacante (Si no se confirma la recepción del fax, no se considera como inscrito).  
NOTA:
Las inscripciones el mismo día del curso se efectuarán sólo hasta cubrir las 80 vacantes; si se llegan a cubrir las 80 vacantes se les inscribirá para el próximo curso.  
Solo ingresarán las personas que posean las boletas de pago o boleta de deposito al banco (previamente faxeado). 
No se permiten el ingreso de filmadoras, cámaras fotográficas, niños ni mascotas.  
La asistencia es personal e intransferible. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------  *INFORMES EN:* 
Dirección Av. La Molina N° 1981, Lima 12 - Perú 
Casilla Postal N° 2791, Lima 1 - Perú 
Teléfono (01) 349 2600 Anexo 242 
E-mail ksedano@inia.gob.pe (sólo consultas)  
Web Site www.inia.gob.peTemas similares: Curso: Herramientas de AutoCAD Civil 3D 2009 para el Diseño de Canales de Riego I Curso Internacional de Fisiología Vegetal (04 y 05 Agosto, 2009) Curso virtual de producción orgánica y exportación I Curso Internacional de Postcosecha (23 y 24 de septiembre, 2009) I Curso Internacional de Fertirriego (26 y 27 de mayo de 2009)

----------


## davidbances

hola soy estudiante universitario que quiere comenzar un pequeño criadero de cuyes le rogaria a ud. la posibilidad de brindarme alguna informacion basica para aplicar a un buen manejo tecnologico para crianza de cuyes. 
Su informacion me sera de gran apoyo. 
muchas gracias
atte
DAVID BANCES C.
estudiante UNPRG

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola David: 
Tengo 2 noticias para ti... Una buena y una mala. 
Empiezo por la mala: No tengo ni idea sobre crianza de cuyes.
Termino con la buena: *AgroFórum.pe* es una herramienta que te permite conseguir información de otros usuarios involucrados en el tema. 
Por eso, te recomiedo lo siguiente:  
Crea un nuevo tema con tu usuario en este mismo foro (GANADERÍA) y ponle un título como:_ "Ayuda para comenzar un criadero de cuyes"._ Luego explica bien en qué consisite tu proyecto y coméntanos cuáles son tus mayores dudas y/o requerimientos. 
La idea es que una vez publicado tu mensaje en el foro, otros usuarios puedan ayudarte brindándote cierta información. Cuando yo estoy en capacidad de ayudar a los usuarios del foro, créeme que lo hago, pero en este caso estoy en la calle.  
Te soy sincero... creo que es un tema un poco rebuscado porque todavía el foro está en pañales, pero creo que es peor no intentarlo.  
Haz lo que te digo, y veamos si hay algún usuario que sepa y esté dispuesto a ayudarte, pero es importante que les cuentes a los usuarios del foro, cuáles son tus dudas y con qué cosas cuentas para empezar tu proyecto... no te olvides. 
Por último hazme un favor, y coméntales a tus amigo de *AgroFórum.pe*, que también puede llegar a ser una herramienta muy útil para los estudiantes de agricultura, y creo que contamos con pocos aún porque nadie ha posteado en el foro de la UNALM. 
Saludos y no dejes de hacer lo que te recomendé, que así es como se consigue la infromación que estás buscando a través de foros. 
Suerte

----------

